

We Need a New Google. - mranauro
http://blog.meeps.com/post/16473744371/organizing-the-worlds-people

======
draggnar
i think we're going to see search engines become more specialized. If I am
looking for something in my area, Yelp is great. I reach yelp through
duckduckgo (!yelp)

~~~
cainetighe
We recently integrated Yelp into Zero-Click. You can check it out here:
<http://duckduckgo.com/?q=black+lab+bistro>. Also get's handled on mobile.

------
fred_nada
if someone followed these rules it might actually work -
<http://www.google.com/about/corporate/company/tenthings.html>

------
zeroboy
The answer is right under our nose. Duck Duck Go and Blekko are both excellent
and constantly improving. They just need more time (and a lot more users).

